

Why Fan-Made Movie Trailers Are Often Better Than the Real Thing - ireadqrcodes
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2013/06/fan-trailers/?cid=9068234#comment-937893484

======
csense
I think it's selection bias.

If there are ~100 fans who make trailers for every major movie that comes out,
a lot of them will probably be garbage, but this article isn't comparing the
official trailer to a _randomly picked_ fan trailer; you're comparing it to
the _best_ or _most viral_ fan trailer of the 100, the one that gained enough
traction to be visible.

Also, since (in the scenario in this article) the official trailer comes out
first, and the fan trailer copied footage and such from the official trailer,
it's not too hard to imagine that bootstrapping from the work done on the
official trailer helps the fan trailer overcome the handicap of having
resources several orders of magnitude smaller (probably consisting entirely of
a couple fans' free time and, if they're lucky, maybe commercial movie editing
software that one of them had bought for something else.)

------
ireadqrcodes
read the comment from infomanXP in the disqus comment plugin.

Dear webmaster. This website looks good. I am able to read the contents very
well, see the links and navigation menu. Everything is fine but ...

I was watching a fan made trailer and got bored, so i switched to the next
trailer. Unfortunately the trailer that i switched from was still playing when
i started the next one. I had to go back to the old one and manually switch it
off.

Because I am a lazy person and don't like to go back to switch things of, i
made a robot ...

1) I jQueryfied your website 2) I put this code in the console 3) I start a
trailer 4) I switch to the next trailer 5) Me gusta, old trailer not playing
:-)

Please consider to tune your javascript in a similar fashion.

The code:

var old = jQuery('.gallery-slide.selected'); var oldhtml = jQuery(old).html();

jQuery('.gallery-thumbnail').live('click',function(){
jQuery(old).html(oldhtml); old = jQuery('.gallery-slide.selected'); oldhtml =
jQuery(old).html(); });

with kind regards
[http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=14032676](http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=14032676)

Iwan Uswak

------
ireadqrcodes
somebody changed the link name. the trailers are nice but I wanted to point to
the commenter who onus a bug/feature and pointed it out in the comments.

the link name should be "Dear Webmaster"

